# Trivia 7/2



## luckytrim (Jul 2, 2018)

trivia 7/2
DID YOU KNOW...
Studies show that yoga reduces the risk of heart disease by  improving 
arterial flow. Similarly, studies show that yoga also helps  treat diabetes, 
high blood pressure, and asthma. -


1. This coarse, heavy rye bread is slightly sweet and is  usually made of rye 
flour and rye berries. It is called what?
2. There are eight quality grades of U.S. beef; the top three  are Prime, 
Choice and select.  Name the bottom three  grades...
3. What did Alessandro Volta invent ?
4. How long is Mercury's orbital period? (In Earth  Days)
  a. - 78 Days
  b. - 88 Days
  c. - 98 Days
  d. - 108 Days
5. In 2013 more than half of all new cases of leprosy were  recorded in which 
country?
  a. - India
  b. - Bangladesh
  c. - Indonesia
  d. - Malaysia
6. There have been seven victims of  "The Curse of  Tecumseh".... Name four 
of them...
(Bonus; Name them all !)
7. In Middle Eastern mythology, what was the name of the  gigantic bird of 
prey who could snatch up elephants?
8. North Korea borders on Russia ; how long is that  border
  a. - 11 Miles
  b. - 111 miles
  c. - 211 Miles
  d. - 311 Miles

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There are about 60 volcanoes in the U.S.A. that are considered  Active.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Pumpernickel
2. Utility, Cutter and Canner
3. The Modern Battery
4. - b
5. - a
6. 1840: William Henry Harrison, Pneumonia (1841)
1860: Abraham Lincoln, Assassination (1865)
1880: James Garfield, Assassination (1881)
1900: William McKinley, Assassination (1901)
1920: Warren Harding, Heart Attack, Stroke, Possible  Assassination (1923)
1940: Franklin D. Roosevelt, Cerebral Hemorrhage  (1945)
1960: John F. Kennedy, Assassination (1963)
7. The Roc
8. - a

CRAP !!
There are more than 160 active volcanoes in the United States,  according to 
the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS). Whether any will erupt  soon, like Kilauea 
did in Hawaii on Thursday, is hard to tell until a few days or  weeks in 
advance.
"It's really difficult to predict, because those volcanoes are  relatively 
quiet until they start to activate an eruption," said Ben  Edwards, a 
volcanologist and professor of earth sciences at Dickinson  College in 
Pennsylvania.

Experts know that certain volcanoes, such as ones in Alaska,  erupt often: 
sometimes multiple times per year. Since they're in remote  areas, they don't 
usually don't pose a threat to the public, though they can  cause disruptions 
to the aviation routes above them.

Volcanoes in more populous areas — like the ones in the  Cascade Mountains 
that weave through northern California, Oregon and Washington  — pose much 
less of a threat.


----------

